# Karate Instructor Accused Of Child Rape



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Instructor Held Without Bail _

*GEORGETOWN, Mass. -- *A local karate instructor has been arrested on child rape charges.

NewsCenter 5's Steve Lacy reported that Leonard Hileman, 28, of Haverhill, is accused of raping at least two children in Georgetown, where he teaches martial arts. The alleged victims were Hileman's students at True Martial Arts Studio.

"It is kind of scary to think that someone who is a karate instructor, you know, would actually really try to hurt a kid," said neighbor Deryn Colon.

The father of one of the alleged victims said he became aware of the relationship after seeing an inappropriate text message between his daughter and Hileman.

"It was text messaging going on, IMs, MySpace," said Georgetown police Officer James Rodden.

Hileman is facing several charges including two counts of child rape. Police said he maintained a sexual relationship with two female students between the ages of 13 and 17.

"My son had him for four years, and he was a wonderful guy, and I am just sickened by all of this. As parents, we trusted him with our children, and my son looked up to him. We are devastated," said Alice Walsh.

Rodden said the owner of the studio is cooperating with the investigation.

"It is just a bad situation and he happened to have it in his business," Rodden said.

It is unclear when classes will resume at the martial arts school.

Hileman was ordered held without bail and will return to court next week.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

